# Fender roller!!!!! English wheel.



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 23, 2011)

Found this on ebay. I have one and it works great.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 28, 2011)

If anybody missed that here is another. It seems there are several on ebay right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Benc...Z320664345519QQptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools


----------

